# JDialog und firePropertyChange



## SuperFamicom (20. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab in einem GUI-Builder ein JFrame erstellt, dass die Grundlage des Programms bildet und diverse beans enthält: u. A. eine Bean, die von JPanel abgeleitet wurde und eine Eigenschaft "Prop" enthält, die verändert werden kann.
Das JFrame fängt außerdem ein actionPerformedEvent ab und erzeugt dabei ein Dialogfenster in dem diese Eigenschaft "Prop" eingestellt werden kann (Parameter mit JSpinner- und JTextField-Werten). Beim Ok-klicken im Dialog soll die Eigenschaft über firePropertyChange ausgelöst werden.
Ich friemel da schon den ganzen Abend dran rum und im Programm passiert..... -nichts-

Wer kann helfen? 

-Grüße-


----------



## Marco13 (20. Mrz 2009)

FirePropertyChange wird eigentlich von dem aufgerufen, IN DEM die Eigenschaft geändert wurde. Wenn man sie _von außen_ setzen will, macht man das eigentlich ganz normal über set-Methoden (bin bei Beans & GUI-Builder aber nicht so der Experte - vielleicht weiß jemand genauer, was du meinst...)


----------

